# I hate the Habs...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

...but I have been rooting for them, glad they beat the leafs. The reason I've been rooting for them is because I'm a Bruins fan. To me the ultimate rivalry is Boston and Montreal. And I'm getting excited that its looking more and more like a Boston\Montreal cup final. Boston has been playing to packed stands so I hope that if it ends up being a Boston\Montreal cup final that they let the Bell Centre have capacity crowds because I don't want any question or excuses when the Bruins hoist Lord Stanley. Cross border travel with out quarantine has been approved for the cup final.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Cross border travel with out quarantine has been approved for the cup final.


Just to make sure, since you're a Bruins fan... that this is just for the players, not fans!  BTW I'm a diehard Leafs fan that lives in Montreal. I wanted my daughter to grow up being a Habs fan, but unfortunately she started liking the Leafs. It's a curse.

And, speaking of curses, I would have wanted the Leafs to avoid the Bruins at all costs!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Just to make sure, since you're a Bruins fan... that this is just for the players, not fans!


Yes I realize this. I was just pointing out that cross border for the players is approved removing that hurtle. As much as I'm confident that the Bruins would take the Habs down (or any Canadian team really) I'd like to see equal ground for both teams. I'd see it as a disadvantage with the Bruins playing to a capacity crowd and then going back to the bell centre to a crowd of 2,500.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been uninterested in the current series, but will watch Habs / Bruins if that comes to pass. Only in the hopes of an asteroid crashing into the arena and taking out both teams of course  (go Leafs?)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not even sure who the Habs will face after eliminating the Jets. It still could be a daunting task to get through any American team before facing the Bruins in the cup final should the Bruins make it.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm a new Canadian, so it's all a bit new to me. I picked the Leafs because we started off in Toronto (now NS) and my wife's family has some sort of tenuous connection to the Leafs.

As a result, I am probably the only Leafs fan who would quite like the Habs to win it. I like a team that keeps getting underestimated, and I really hate Boston. 

I realize that most people reading this are probably thinking "WTF?"


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

isoneedacoffee said:


> And, speaking of curses, I would have wanted the* Leafs to avoid the Bruins at all costs*!


You got your wish. Playing Boston has been averted


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> BTW I'm a diehard Leafs fan that lives in Montreal. I wanted my daughter to grow up being a Habs fan, but unfortunately she started liking the Leafs. It's a curse.


I'm in Sherbrooke and a die hard Leafs fan too! My sons are Leafs fans as well; pretty tough going to school last week after a historical collapse from a team know for collapses 

Go Jets???


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I just hate the leafs, so anything from here on out is gravy. I was just happy to see the current streak of not winning a series since 2004 continue for the leafs. I'm also a Sens fan so seeing the misery of the blue team brings me joy, I guess Darcy Tucker, Gary Roberts, and Mats Sundin have scarred me for life. "Ole, Ole, Ole"


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm in Sherbrooke and a die hard Leafs fan too! My sons are Leafs fans as well; pretty tough going to school last week after a historical collapse from a team know for collapses
> 
> Go Jets???


We both live in Quebec. You like the Leafs. I like the Leafs. You like Traynors, I like Traynors. If you like spicy chicken wings, we're a match made in heaven.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Go Habs Go..........Now let's say Goodbye to the Jets tonigh. Sweeping time. Montreal will always be my team.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

although we have family in Winnipeg and icelandic heritage..
there is just something about that habs jersey design that I always liked as a kid. For that reason alone they were always my favorite team


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For me, anything that results in a final with two teams from the original six playing against each other has a certain something extra to it. It could be Chicago against Detroit, or New York against Boston. I don't care. But Montreal against Boston has a certain amount of extra history to it. Keep in mind that, back when there WAS an original six, in the days of Beliveau and Richard, there were considerably fewer Europeans in the NHL, and a great many Quebecois lived or had family in Massachusetts and across New England in general.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I describe myself as a recovering Leafs fan. I've kicked the habit but it's still one day at a time (15 years Buds free this year). I honestly don't follow the NHL much beyond the playoffs now but the 2 burning hatreds from my childhood are the Habs and the Red Wings (remember when the Leafs were in the Campbell/Western Conference and they had to play in that ludicrously good Central Division?). Seeing Detroit fall to pieces all year was nice.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Jets / Habs series has been ridiculously boring. The Jets have been atrocious and the Habs have indeed looked like the better team. Looking forward to seeing a US/CAN matchup since the US-side of the games seem to have so much more intensity from the clips I've seen.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

I have found myself “cheering” for the Habs as well especially in the Jets series because the Jets dispatched my Oilers.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Montreal’s road to get to a potential Bruins final will have to go through either Colorado or Vegas. Tough task to get through either of those two teams but the way Price has been playing, if they get to the finals the Conn Smyth will have his name on it.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

JDaniels said:


> I have found myself “cheering” for the Habs as well especially in the Jets series because the Jets dispatched my Oilers.


I'm an Oilers fan living in Winnipeg. Jets were usually my #2 team but after all the crap my Jets fan friends have thrown at me last week I'm enjoying their complete collapse in round 2. 

Also, I've been trying to support the Jets as the local team for years but honestly I hated the Jets 1.0 and I've had trouble really getting on board with v2.0. I don't care for their logo or jerseys (even their reverse retro was in the bottom 3 in the league). The amount of tax breaks and political clout their ownership group has around Winnipeg is really suspect as well. 

Gotta say, I'm liking the way the Habs look on the ice. They're playing well and I like their collective attitude. I also like their colours and jerseys. Clean and classic. I really wish my Oilers would stick to a bloody look for more than 3 seasons at a time.


----------



## Wucan (Apr 30, 2021)

As a Canucks fan, I was sick of the sports media shoving "this is the Leafs' year" crap down everyone's throats all year long. Even my pathetically-managed team has won more playoff series than Toronto's supposedly generational core. I'm glad the Habs reminded them of the annual Leafs Elimination Day and I'm pulling for them to go all the way.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

DeeTee said:


> I'm a new Canadian, so it's all a bit new to me. I picked the Leafs because we started off in Toronto (now NS) and my wife's family has some sort of tenuous connection to the Leafs.
> 
> As a result, I am probably the only Leafs fan who would quite like the Habs to win it. I like a team that keeps getting underestimated, and I really hate Boston.
> 
> I realize that most people reading this are probably thinking "WTF?"


You're not the only Leafs fan to feel this way. There's at least 2 of us 

I've been a diehard Leafs fan since around 1996. Got into hockey by watching the Senators in the playoffs, decided I wanted to watch hockey and went with the Leafs because I live in the GTA.

I have never ever rooted for another Canadian based team in the playoffs before, but I am oddly rooting for the Habs to sweep the Jets, and if they end up in the SCF vs the Bruins, easy choice there, Go Habs Go.

That's how much I hate the Bruins, and that's how much I despise hockey fans west of Ontario. They talk so much trash about the Leafs. Yet, oddly, Habs and Sens fans that I know in real life, despite them hating the Leafs and Habs/Sens and vice versa, they all can show some respect and empathy while trash talking.

Like, imagine an Oilers fan talking trash about the Leafs right now, because they can't get out of the first round?

That's actually happening, I just tune it out.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm an Oilers fan living in Winnipeg. Jets were usually my #2 team but after all the crap my Jets fan friends have thrown at me last week I'm enjoying their complete collapse in round 2.
> 
> Also, I've been trying to support the Jets as the local team for years but honestly I hated the Jets 1.0 and I've had trouble really getting on board with v2.0. I don't care for their logo or jerseys (even their reverse retro was in the bottom 3 in the league). The amount of tax breaks and political clout their ownership group has around Winnipeg is really suspect as well.
> 
> Gotta say, I'm liking the way the Habs look on the ice. They're playing well and I like their collective attitude. I also like their colours and jerseys. Clean and classic. I really wish my Oilers would stick to a bloody look for more than 3 seasons at a time.


Ahh man that’s rough, I feel for you. I must admit though I’m enjoying the Leafs loss way more than I should. It did not take karma to come back around.

I agree about the Oilers colours as well. Not a big fan of the dark navy and neon orange. Bring back the classic blue and orange like the 2017 run.

The Habs do look good though. I remember Cherry saying last year that the Habs could go deep if Price shows up. He was a year late.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

JDaniels said:


> Ahh man that’s rough, I feel for you. I must admit though I’m enjoying the Leafs loss way more than I should. It did not take karma to come back around.
> 
> I agree about the Oilers colours as well. Not a big fan of the dark navy and neon orange. Bring back the classic blue and orange like the 2017 run.
> 
> The Habs do look good though. I remember Cherry saying last year that the Habs could go deep if Price shows up. He was a year late.


Why did Carey Price have to show up?

Uggggghhhhh. Best goalie in the league when he's on his game, and he's currently on his game.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Why did Carey Price have to show up?
> 
> Uggggghhhhh. Best goalie in the league when he's on his game, and he's currently on his game.


He’s still Canada’s goalie.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

JDaniels said:


> He’s still Canada’s goalie.


For sure. Also I kinda regret saying I hate western Canadian hockey fans because that's not true. I hate western Canadian hockey fans on the internet and social media who just can't stop trashing the Leafs, even when their own team just got swept. 

I played golf a week ago and went by myself, ended up playing with two other dudes I've never met. At some point I asked if either of them were Leafs fans, the one guy said "yeah, unfortunately" the other guy said "Oilers fan" 

and I said "I won't say another word" and he said the same. LOL.

Leafs fans are well aware of the teams failures. 

It's some sort of curse for real. It's an abusive relationship. Next year?


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Next year?


At this point, how is this not a marketed slogan. I think what's most frustrating is the lack of accountability for poor performance. Saying 'we'll get it next year, and if you don't like it you're not a true fan' is not really an appropriate solution. _Shrug_


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The Leafs have been a bunch of Mary Anne’s since Wendell Clark took off his jersey for the last time.

He didn’t even wear / require shoulder pads.










Clark aged 12 ^


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> For sure. Also I kinda regret saying I hate western Canadian hockey fans because that's not true. I hate western Canadian hockey fans on the internet and social media who just can't stop trashing the Leafs, even when their own team just got swept.
> 
> I played golf a week ago and went by myself, ended up playing with two other dudes I've never met. At some point I asked if either of them were Leafs fans, the one guy said "yeah, unfortunately" the other guy said "Oilers fan"
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it’s the loud mouths for every team that get the bad rep. Although it has irritated me when even the hockey writers start saying things like the Oilers should trade 97 and 29 so they don’t “waste” their prime or that the NHL should have rigged the McDavid draft in favour of the Leafs because it would be better for the league


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

Always12AM said:


> The Leafs have been a bunch of Mary Anne’s since Wendell Clark took off his jersey for the last time.
> 
> He didn’t even wear / require shoulder pads.
> 
> ...


Guy was a legend. I loved Doug Gilmour too as a leaf.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

DC23 said:


> At this point, how is this not a marketed slogan. I think what's most frustrating is the lack of accountability for poor performance. Saying 'we'll get it next year, and if you don't like it you're not a true fan' is not really an appropriate solution. _Shrug_


There's that famous meme out there, you probably know the one I'm talking about?

Needs to be the new Leafs emblem (gonna find it and hopefully it shows up when I try and post it)









That's it in a nutshell. I'll never understand why non-Leafs fans need to pile on, I'm sure it has something to do with Leafs fans that talk like there's something to brag about though.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

JDaniels said:


> Ahh man that’s rough, I feel for you. I must admit though I’m enjoying the Leafs loss way more than I should. It did not take karma to come back around.
> 
> I agree about the Oilers colours as well. Not a big fan of the dark navy and neon orange. Bring back the classic blue and orange like the 2017 run.
> 
> The Habs do look good though. I remember Cherry saying last year that the Habs could go deep if Price shows up. He was a year late.


I actually like the current homes. #1 is always going to be the Royal Blue/Orange but the current orange and navy has grown on me. I do NOT like these all dark blue with orange accents thirds. They're fine as a third but I so don't want them to become the primary jersey. The RR orange aways were actually really good.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I actually like the current homes. #1 is always going to be the Royal Blue/Orange but the current orange and navy has grown on me. I do NOT like these all dark blue with orange accents thirds. They're fine as a third but I so don't want them to become the primary jersey. The RR orange aways were actually really good.


Yeah the current homes aren’t bad, but I agree I think I still prefer the royal blue/orange as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> There's that famous meme out there, you probably know the one I'm talking about?
> 
> Needs to be the new Leafs emblem (gonna find it and hopefully it shows up when I try and post it)
> View attachment 368798
> ...



I can explain it for you. Leafs fans tend to be know it alls, who tell everyone else what's best for their team/players/management, because they have so much experience with what, winning? It makes it a joy to throw absolute piles of shit on them.
Here, have some.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

keto said:


> I can explain it for you. Leafs fans tend to be know it alls, who tell everyone else what's best for their team/players/management, because they have so much experience with what, winning? It makes it a joy to throw absolute piles of shit on them.
> Here, have some.


I don't know if you smoke, you probably don't. 

I do. 

Once in a blue moon, I'm minding my own business having a cig and probably looking at my phone or something while on my 15 minute break at work. 

Some random person walks by and says "you know those things are bad for you right?" 

How do you even respond to that? Try to be a good person and give them a quick affirmative nod of your head. 

What is happening in your brain, is entirely different.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I don't know if you smoke, you probably don't.
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...


16 months since my last dart, about 45 years hacking them.

I didn't write my post very well, it looks a little TOO pointed at _you_, which was not necessarily my intention


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

keto said:


> 16 months since my last dart, about 45 years hacking them.
> 
> I didn't write my post very well, it looks a little TOO pointed at _you_, which was not necessarily my intention


No, your post is fine. Just like I had to pull back from "I hate western canadian hockey fans"

Because that is also not true. 

I can take a good ribbing though, I mean, I'm a Leafs fan, got pretty thick skin at this point. 

Ultimately, I'd like both the Habs and Bruins to lose. That would be great. 

But I also have zero interest in the NHL playoffs for the first time in my life, and was actually kind of relieved when the Leafs got ousted, yet again. Cuz it's beautiful outside and I want to play golf, just like my favourite hockey team can't wait to do every year.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> No, your post is fine. Just like I had to pull back from "I hate western canadian hockey fans"
> 
> Because that is also not true.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, there’s ALMOST no point in playoff hockey without the fans. Watching highlights of teams down south with sold out barns brings back recent nostalgia for sure.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Me too !!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> The Leafs have been a bunch of Mary Anne’s since Wendell Clark took off his jersey for the last time.
> 
> He didn’t even wear / require shoulder pads.
> 
> ...



He definitely wore shoulder pads. They were those soft thin ones (just like the ones I bought out a used bin for men's league shinny) not the armor they wear now.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, my Jets are out now and the better team won. The Habs are playing like a team, and the Jets played like a bunch of guys wearing the same shirt (save for Hellebuyck, who was stellar).

The question is, were the Habs that good, or the Jets that bad? I guess the next series will tell us. I am all for any Canadian team but the Leafs making the Finals.

I also have to admit that watching the collective meltdown in the Toronto media after the Leafs lost was *deeply* entertaining.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Well, my Jets are out now and the better team won. The Habs are playing like a team, and the Jets played like a bunch of guys wearing the same shirt (save for Hellebuyck, who was stellar).
> 
> The question is, were the Habs that good, or the Jets that bad? I guess the next series will tell us. I am all for any Canadian team but the Leafs making the Finals.
> 
> I also have to admit that watching the collective meltdown in the Toronto media after the Leafs lost was *deeply* entertaining.



I'm fine with the leafs making the finals. But not when there is a rare chance that the Habs could meet the Bruins in the final. 
I think it would be entertaining to see the hysteria that will abound after a leafs cup win. Eventually its bound to happen. And likely when it does we'll never have to subjected to another one in our life time.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Habs and Bruins is always special. I was lucky enough a few years back to go and see the first playoff home opener in Montreal in years, against the Bruins (How long ago? Joe Thornton was still a Bruin) and the whole experience was simply wonderful. The show they put on before the introductions would have made an Montreal fan proud with swelling music and footage of past victories projected on the ice. Then, when the game started, the lights went down so we could all focus on the game, instead of who was who in the stands. As it should be.

That year, the Habs beat the heavily favoured Bruins in the first round. After watching that intro, I thought the Bruins had no chance. No one could have beaten the Canadiens that night.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> He definitely wore shoulder pads. They were those soft thin ones (just like the ones I bought out a used bin for men's league shinny) not the armor they wear now.


The NHL actually used Wendell Clark’s shoulders a mould to design shoulder pads for the rest of us.

Because his were so strong that he didn’t need any.
He simply wore a ceremonial set made out of silk just to make his team mates feel manly.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> The NHL actually used Wendell Clark’s shoulders a mould to design shoulder pads for the rest of us.
> 
> Because his were so strong that he didn’t need any.
> He simply wore a ceremonial set made out of silk just to make his team mates feel manly.











-


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

only one "L" in Wendel


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

terminalvertigo said:


> -


This is all he wore under his jersey.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Even more now ! 8(
Wasn't hockey a Winter sport ? :-/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> This is all he wore under his jersey.
> 
> View attachment 368913


Nic Cage may be the single greatest thespian of our generation but I heard he was a terrible hockey player


----------



## n1ck_ (Aug 11, 2012)

GO HABS GO


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

5 ways to explain the Habs' success without admitting they're a good team


With the Montreal Canadiens having won the North Division, Canadian hockey fans outside Quebec are faced with a dilemma: how can we explain the fact that the Habs did so much better than our teams without acknowledging that they may actually just be very good?




www.thebeaverton.com


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Freakin' Vegas......


Ugh!!!!!! I actually think the Habs are winning the cup. 

Crap. I'll tune in to watch them make the finals, but otherwise not watching (just checking The Score app on my phone every once in a while)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> Freakin' Vegas......
> 
> 
> Ugh!!!!!! I actually think the Habs are winning the cup.
> ...


They are not winning the cup,... last night was the beginning to the end of their hopes for a cup win. Reality smacked them right up side the head,... literally. The free ride is over and Price looks like his armor is starting to show signs of fractures.


----------

